# Refrigerator Panel



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone ever taken off their refrigerator panel. When we went through our PDI last year, we noticed the panel was chipped up, so we made them order us a new one. I thought I would remove the old panel myself and go to the dealer and get the new one, that way I don't have to pull the outback out for what seems to be a simple fix. I just don't know if it is only held on by the plastic brackets or do they also use some type of adhesive?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wouldn't it be great if they just came to your house for such simple repairs?


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it's just the plastic brackets.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Which panel?

Is it the control panel at the top or one of the raised insert panels on the doors? We had a scratch on our control panel and pointed it out on the PDI. They told us they would order one and I suggested that they take one from one of the other 20 Outbacks on the lot and order a replacement for that one. Had a new panel in about 10 minutes.

The control panel should have 2 screws that hold it on. They come in from each side of the fridge.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Which panel?
> 
> Is it the control panel at the top or one of the raised insert panels on the doors? We had a scratch on our control panel and pointed it out on the PDI. They told us they would order one and I suggested that they take one from one of the other 20 Outbacks on the lot and order a replacement for that one. Had a new panel in about 10 minutes.
> 
> The control panel should have 2 screws that hold it on. They come in from each side of the fridge.


It is the raised insert panels on the lower door.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sarg2505 said:


> Which panel?
> 
> Is it the control panel at the top or one of the raised insert panels on the doors? We had a scratch on our control panel and pointed it out on the PDI. They told us they would order one and I suggested that they take one from one of the other 20 Outbacks on the lot and order a replacement for that one. Had a new panel in about 10 minutes.
> 
> The control panel should have 2 screws that hold it on. They come in from each side of the fridge.


It is the raised insert panels on the lower door.
[/quote]

You should remove the trim at the top of the door and then you can slide the panel up. I think it should clear the ceiling. Worse case you may have to take the door off to get clearance once the trim is removed.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Which panel?
> 
> Is it the control panel at the top or one of the raised insert panels on the doors? We had a scratch on our control panel and pointed it out on the PDI. They told us they would order one and I suggested that they take one from one of the other 20 Outbacks on the lot and order a replacement for that one. Had a new panel in about 10 minutes.
> 
> The control panel should have 2 screws that hold it on. They come in from each side of the fridge.


It is the raised insert panels on the lower door.
[/quote]

You should remove the trim at the top of the door and then you can slide the panel up. I think it should clear the ceiling. Worse case you may have to take the door off to get clearance once the trim is removed.
[/quote]

I did remove the trim at the top of the door, but had no luck sliding the panel out. That's why I thought there might be some adhesive sticking the panel to the door.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There should be no glue but I guess you never know how and when things get modified.


----------

